# 240SX KA AIR FILTER ADAPTER QUESTION



## nissan_ex (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheers: hi everyone


this is my first post here but i have a strange question which i know might not be possible to find anywhere but here it is....i recently purchased a HKS SUPER POWER FLOW filter for a SR20DET motor. the problem is i have a KA motor. and i was wondering does anyone know where i can find a adapter that has bolt holes to the sensor that matches a KA motor but yet has the same dimensions of the SR20 filter mount of 3 and a quarter inch? please if anyone can help me please post~!


----------

